# freshwater or saltwater



## letmec17 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey guys, i just bought a 55g tank 2 weeks ago, i have it cycling now, I really want to go with the salt water( i like the selection of fish), i was wondering how would i start the process ?, i know it will probably cost more than an fresh water tank to upkeep, but being a beginner which way u think i should go ?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

freshwater.


the first step to saltwater is months of research and planning.


freshwater should include some research (esp. before purchasing any fish) and planning as well, but in my opionion not nearly as much as salt. 

and yes, the price differences are completely different.

i think your could get a nice tank going with live plants, a decent size school of neon tetras and a handful of cherry red shrimp.

ask questions, and research and you will most likely love the hobby.


----------



## letmec17 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks onefish2fish, i guess what i'm looking for is a stress reliever ( think i spelled it wrong) but anyway, i like the different colors under a the blue light, i just want to sit back and relax, watching the fish (Aquarium)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

letmec17 said:


> hey guys, i just bought a 55g tank 2 weeks ago, i have it cycling now, I really want to go with the salt water( i like the selection of fish), i was wondering how would i start the process ?, i know it will probably cost more than an fresh water tank to upkeep, but being a beginner which way u think i should go ?


Is it currently set up as a saltwater or freshwater? You say you have it cycling now.... As a saltwater or freshwater? What type of equipment?


----------



## letmec17 (Oct 19, 2008)

it's cycling as a fresh water


----------



## letmec17 (Oct 19, 2008)

it's top fin 60 filter, that's all i got now, i wwwent to this pet store today called Fish Forum ( how ironic ), i think i'm going with the fresh water, thanks guys


----------

